# 2 Transom motors or 1



## lukethedog (Mar 13, 2018)

beginning the process of up fitting an all electric jon boat. Thinking of 2 45lb thrust or 1 55lb thrust. I assume you don't realistically get 90lbs of thrust but what is the lose. Is the better option to do 1 55lb ? Putting a 55 on the bow.
Boat will be an Alumacraft 1648 NCS with the floor...Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 13, 2018)

Why not get one, 80lb thrust motor? It would certainly be a lot easier to control. You'd still need two batteries but you could go farther, easier than trying to do 2 motors.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2018)

and use way less battery power.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 14, 2018)

From personal experience as an electric-only boat owner, go with one 80lb. 
Yes, you'll notice a slight increase in speed with two 45's over a single 55, but you'll go just as fast with an 80lb thrust motor and like bc says, use way less battery.
I would also HIGHLY suggest putting a Kipawa prop on it. They're worth every penny on an electric only rig. 
Lastly, if you want to increase you speed to the max, you need to get your transom as far out of the water as possible. The flat transoms create a LOT of drag when being pushed under planing speed. 
On my 1648, I have one battery in the bow seat box, and the other three at the foot of the bow casting deck. My fishing partner always sits on the bow seat while underway. Next time you go out, have your partner move to the stern and see how much speed you lose.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 14, 2018)

I did this on an electric boat for a while when I had 2 motors laying around... it actually makes some sense... you can use 1 motor and battery for trolling and fishing, then use the 2nd motor only when you want to cover water.... That 2nd battery in reserve was a comfort on long days fishing..... Not to mention the 2nd motor just in case....

The price of an 80 lb motor has come way down since then.... I'd look into that if you're talking about buying all new...

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Costway-New-86lbs-Freshwater-Transom-Mounted-Trolling-Motor-36-Shaft/191273683?

the cost of 2 40 lb motors used to be less than 1 80lb.... not so anymore...


----------



## gnappi (Mar 15, 2018)

Butthead said:


> I would also HIGHLY suggest putting a Kipawa prop on it. They're worth every penny on an electric only rig.



Interesting, I've never heard of Kipawa props. Can you tell me more? What about them makes them worth the $$ and effort? Is there a range of motors that they work best on like 55 lbs and down, or 80 and up?

If the three blades are better, why is it that Minn Kota and other TM makers don't just make them standard?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Butthead (Mar 15, 2018)

It's a more aggressive prop. I like it because it provides more torque and top speed than the OE prop. Typically, people aren't looking for a TM to provide big torque and top speed, but more controlled movement. I can't verify if it's quite as weedless as the stock prop, since there's no salad where I fish to be able to test it. 

MotorGuide's Machete prop is 3 blades. My buddy just replaced his on his 82lb MG on a 21' Ranger. He loves it. Got rid of the prop whine too.

I've used them with the same great results on a 40lb bow mount and 50, 80, and 101 transom mounts. If you need more power from your TM or are using it as your main propulsion, get one. If not, no need.


----------



## lukethedog (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Shaugh, you have identified what I was thinking of. I just didn't know how much thrust is lost on the second 45 Lb. The motor on back also helps with the angler being able to back away from shore when retrieving an errant cast and boat control in the wind for the angler in the back.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 15, 2018)

I hadn’t thought of that. With 2 guys in the boat that’s a no brainer decision. Having the ability to control the boat from either end while the other guy can just relax and catch a fish is worth paying the extra for.


----------



## gnappi (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks BH, I too am running electric only. I get 4-5 mph on my 10' Lowe 1040 with a 50 lb. motor which is sufficient but it can't hurt to get a bit more.


----------

